# I've just taken a van through the car only lane on the Severn Bridge



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 16, 2007)

I've gone over the Severn bridge loads of times, and I always get the change ready on the dash beforehand so it's easy to just lob in the coin bin on the way through.

So today I did exactly the same, it never occurred to me that this time I'm driving a van. A very small van admittedly (Renault Kangoo), but definitely a van.  I didn't twig until I was right at the barrier, didn't want to cause a scene so I just lobbed my £5.10 into the bin and skedaddled.

Am I going to get stung at a later date??


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 16, 2007)

By a giant bee from mars? 

Yes


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 16, 2007)

Don't you ever try and defraud Severn River Crossing PLC out of £5.10 AGAIN


----------



## subversplat (Mar 16, 2007)

Vans are cars.

People carriers dwarf a lot of vans anyway - you'd only likely get in trouble if you're driving something >3.5ton


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 16, 2007)

I reckon I'll be ok.

For instance, this Kangoo is a van






But this one is a car






Whats a couple of windows and seats between friends eh?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 16, 2007)

They might not notice..
I hope they dont, £5,10 is a bloody rip off... chargng a tenner just because you are in a 'van' is obscene, similarly a people carrier- they pay £5.10, a transit van ( not such a difference in size) pays more than a bloody tenner 

We use that bloody bridge twice a week and it mounts up!


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 16, 2007)

Is this bridge automated?? Do bikers have to pay?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 16, 2007)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> Is this bridge automated?? Do bikers have to pay?


yup
and has attendants and usually some plod n all

only one way tho, into da Wales obv  

should be ok KBT mate, don't tell me you are off   drink long overdue


----------



## ddraig (Mar 16, 2007)

the sad gets have even got a website  
http://www.severnbridge.co.uk/


----------



## ddraig (Mar 16, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> Vans are cars.
> 
> People carriers dwarf a lot of vans anyway - you'd only likely get in trouble if you're driving something >3.5ton



wot he said init!
you're in the clear dude
http://www.severnbridge.co.uk/toll_prices.shtml



			
				that site said:
			
		

> Vehicle Type 	Cost
> Vehicle Category 1 (Up to 9 seats)
> £5.10
> Vehicle Category 2 (Small bus up to 17 seats) Goods vehicles up to 3,500KG)
> ...


----------



## garethd (Mar 17, 2007)

motorbikes don't pay


----------



## Django's dad (Mar 17, 2007)

garethd said:
			
		

> motorbikes don't pay


Neither does crime !!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Mar 17, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> Vans are cars.
> 
> People carriers dwarf a lot of vans anyway - you'd only likely get in trouble if you're driving something >3.5ton


Strange - calling a van a car seems similar to calling a MaccyD's hamburger a sandwich.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 18, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> should be ok KBT mate, don't tell me you are off   drink long overdue



I've been up and down a fair bit lately, I'll be back up pretty soon I reckon. Plenty of opportunity for a pint or twelve


----------



## subversplat (Mar 19, 2007)

TorchSong said:
			
		

> Strange - calling a van a car seems similar to calling a MaccyD's hamburger a sandwich.


What, as in it's _technically_ right, but doesn't quite _seem_ right?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 19, 2007)

The other week I followed a Bentley over the bridge and when we got to the toll booth it was obvious he wasn't paying. I asked the toll guy why he didnt have to pay and he told me that the driver had a disabled badge! Why do disabled badge holders get over for nothing? and surely if you can afford a Bentley you can afford the friggin toll!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 19, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> The other week I followed a Bentley over the bridge and when we got to the toll booth it was obvious he wasn't paying. I asked the toll guy why he didnt have to pay and he told me that the driver had a disabled badge! Why do disabled badge holders get over for nothing? and surely if you can afford a Bentley you can afford the friggin toll!



Yup - Disabled badge holders get across for nowt, but the disabled person has to be in the car (not sure how they check), you may have a problem if you're driving alone and are the wrong sex though.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Mar 19, 2007)

I hired a van to go to wales from bournemouth to get a cooker(long story)
We had forgot we were in a van - small one like that kanga one (similar)
used the auto toll thingy,

Anyway to cut a long story short, a few weeks later i had a letter telling me i owed the bridge peeps sommat like £80  that was for the amount i owed initially, then the admin costs and also tracing my details through the hire company, 

I called a very nice laydee, said i was extremly "sorry and how on earth could i afford to pay that amount what with me being a single mum and i am ever so sorry but could you possibley arrange for me to pay £10 a month"
laydee says - Ooo i think i can knock that down for you, just send a cheque for £10 and that'll be it 

Nice laydee she was


----------

